# Welches Netzwerkkabel würdet ihr empfehlen?



## raulduke467 (1. Februar 2012)

*Welches Netzwerkkabel würdet ihr empfehlen?*

Also folgendes Szenario: Ich möchte von meinem Standard Telekom Router, zwei PCs per LAN Kabel verbinden. Bis jetzt ist alles auf WLAN gelaufen. Aber weil wir BF3 zur gleichen Zeit im selben Netz spielen wollen wirds an der Zeit Kabel zu verlegen.

Meint ihr reicht ein ungeschirmtes CAT5 Kabel? Weil wir müssen nämlich durch den Türstock verlegen (haben da eine kleine Einkerbung gebohrt) weil die Wände undurchdringlich (70er Jahre Zement, Stahl Mix) sind - sprich bohren is keine Option. Und die Schirmung oder ein höherwertigeres als CAT5 macht das Kabel ja schon um einiges dicker oder?


----------



## Sturmi (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welches Netzwerkkabel würdet ihr empfehlen?*

Leih dir nen Hilti oder einen anderen richtigen Bohrhammer, dann kommste auch locker durch Stahlbeton ( Musste selber vor kurzem Koax-Kabel für Sat-Fernsehen verlegen, und kam relativ einfach durch unsere Stahlbetondecke ). Ansonsten sind Cat.6 oder 7 Kabel nicht so arg viel dicker als Cat.5.


----------



## raulduke467 (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welches Netzwerkkabel würdet ihr empfehlen?*

hmm die sind wirklich brutal die wände. besondere stahlnägel hats alle verbogen als wir nur für bilder einschlagen wollten. Jetzt würd mich mal interessieren. was is denn jetzt eigentlich besser an den cat 6 od 7?


----------



## ThePlayer (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welches Netzwerkkabel würdet ihr empfehlen?*

Die Schirmung, mehr nicht, bei Wikipedia steht alles darüber.

Ich persönlich nutze Belkin.


----------



## robbe (2. Februar 2012)

Ganz normales cat 5e kabel reicht für den heimgebrauch locker. Würde dir aber auch empfehlen, leih dir nen ordentlichen bohrhammer, damit kommst du sicher durch die wand.


----------



## raulduke467 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welches Netzwerkkabel würdet ihr empfehlen?*

also es ist fast kein umweg vorhanden wenn ich durch den türstock gehe und die löcher sind ja jetzt schon da  Wenn ich durch die Wand bohre, erspare ich mir 2m. Außerdem weiß niemand ob da nicht Kabel durchgehen. Und der Standort ist auch besser für den Router weil wir dann ca. gleich weit zu beiden PCs haben und auch die Kabelverlegung gestaltet sich leichter. Also wird es wohl ein cat 5e werden. Danke für eure Beiträge


----------



## Bambusbar (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welches Netzwerkkabel würdet ihr empfehlen?*

Cat5e oder Cat6, dann haste bei entsprechender Hardware auch n schönes Gigabit-Netzwerk daheim 

Preislich nimmt sich das eigentlich so gut wie gar nichts.
Ich bestell meine Kabel z.b. immer bei Reichelt 

*€dith sagt:*
Ok, Standard-Telekom Router .. also kein Gigabit-Netzwerk daheim ^.^


----------



## raulduke467 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welches Netzwerkkabel würdet ihr empfehlen?*

naja was nicht ist kann ja noch werden  vl. tausch ich den ma gegen ne fritz.box um


----------



## norse (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welches Netzwerkkabel würdet ihr empfehlen?*

dann achte drauf das du auch eine nimmst mit gigabit Netzwerk...oder einfach nen gigabit switch für 15€ tuts auch!


----------



## daniel05 (5. Februar 2012)

Wenn du schon Blut und Schweiß schwitzt, dann nimm CAT6. Dein Router wird ja irgendwann mal ausgetauscht.


----------

